# FIB: How to change the default fib?



## ogogon (Dec 11, 2021)

Colleagues, can you please tell me if I can change the default fib and how to do it?

As far as I understand, by default, all running programs use fib 0.
Is it possible to issue a command so that these programs, without special switching in each of them, begin to use, for example, fib 1?

Relatively speaking, give the command


> setfib default 1



In other words, is the following scheme possible:


> FIB0: defaultrouter --> provider0
> FIB1: defaultrouter --> provider1


Further, I can, without changing anything in the network settings, switch between providers, depending on the situation?

Thanks in advance for answering my question,
Ogogon.


----------

